# Hard Vise jaw serration cutter



## dlane (May 26, 2020)

Playing around with stuff laying around the shop , I have a vice for vises and some of them jaws are worn flat so I came up with this.
Still need to figure out a down stop to keep things consistent as the wheel shrinks but these wheels last a long time they are
3m Green Corps 4” ceramic .040 thick , the xy table top turns and locks to degrees. The slide is smooth 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
this is the serrations I’m shooting for , this Chinese virus sure has me using up a lot of stuff laying around .


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2020)

I have done that with a knurling tool in a shaper.  You just use run and off stripe at each end of the part, so the knurl does not run off the part.  After that, the parts were case hardened.


----------



## Tim9 (May 27, 2020)

I just love seeing everyone’s ideas and solutions. It’s all so enlightening. Good stuff.


----------



## brino (May 27, 2020)

Nice solution Derrick!
-brino


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2020)

So I ordered some cutoff blades from bench mark abrasive that were supposed to be 3”x .040 x 3/8 to cut the serrations .
When I got them they were .060 the label on the wheel said .040 , called them and they said they manufacture them oversized for safety reasons  ,” I asked them shouldn’t the label state the actual size “ they said they wouldn’t be able to sell them that way,  WTH, I allready had a stack of .060s . I’ll order some more from 3M that are .040 but there kinda pricy.
Rant over. I did make some jawpads with the .060 wheels 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pic of the first wheel is the bench mark the second is the 3M. I think the thinner wheels would be better.


----------

